# htaccess - Richtige Einstellung gesucht



## DarkRaver (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe derzeit in meiner htaccess dies hier stehen: 	Quellcode

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{SERVER_PORT} 	!^443$
RewriteRule (.*)  https://%{SERVER_NAME}%{REQUEST_URI}
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^domain.de [NC]
RewriteRule (.*) http://www.domain.de/$1 [R=301,L]
```


Leider verbindet mich dieser Code, falls http://domain.de/ gegeben ist zu 
https://www.domain.de/https://domain.de//
falls www oder https von vornerein mit eingegeben wird funktioniert es ohne Probleme die neue Angabe, sprich https bzw. www. mit einzubeziehen. Aber wie schon gesagt, so wie ich es derzeit habe funktioniert es nicht. Ich hoffe, jemand kann mir helfen, da ich mich kein bisschen mit htaccess auskenne.

Mfg


----------



## rd4eva (19. Januar 2011)

Sollte nicht eigentlich folgendes schon reichen?


```
RewriteEngine On

RewriteCond %{SERVER_PORT} !^443$
RewriteRule (.*) https://%{SERVER_NAME}%{REQUEST_URI} [R,L]
```


----------

